# Light Commando Battalions - LCBs



## TaimiKhan

Don't know if this video has been posted before, but it shows the LCBs in action and also shows their training regimen.

Gives a pretty good idea about what they are going to be used for and what their role is.

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## John Reese

Sparco said:


> My take on this is they are shock troops for an advancing force like the Marines of US forces or Ghatak forces of Indian army


There various shock troops in indian army
Ladak scouts and nagas also usedfor light Commando action in high altitudes

Vikas regiments of SFF are also qualified for such actions 
President body guards path Finders are Also used in similar fashion

Light action teams of Rastriya rifles are also qualified for similar roles in CT ops before SF engages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

TaimiKhan said:


> Don't know if this video has been posted before, but it shows the LCBs in action and also shows their training regimen.
> 
> Gives a pretty good idea about what they are going to be used for and what their role is.




That was amazing, MASHALLAH, keep on !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

John Reese said:


> calling back up when you get beatings in self trolling
> you have zero seNSE rule of engagement




Stay on topic its all about Pakistan-Pakistan LCB Zindabad !


What a power, can you feel that also ? Iman, Takwa, _*Jihad fi sabilillah !
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## TaimiKhan

*A nice thread ruined by our own. Pathetic. *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## YeBeWarned

This is the best Thing PA has done , raising Light Commando Battalions among Regular infantry.. Soon we won't be needing Zarrar and SSG's in every Operation .. these Commando's need better equipment and special Courses from SSG training and should send them to do Anti Terrorism Training with other countries like Turkey , China , USA , France , UK and KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Much of the clips and pictures seem to be from around 2014-2015; since many of them are wearing phased out uniforms and equipment.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Much of the clips and pictures seem to be from around 2014-2015; since many of them are wearing phased out uniforms and equipment.


older uniform was phased out from 2012 onwards.. so its from 2012-13/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

Starlord said:


> This is the best Thing PA has done , raising Light Commando Battalions among Regular infantry.. Soon we won't be needing Zarrar and SSG's in every Operation .. these Commando's need better equipment and special Courses from SSG training and should send them to do Anti Terrorism Training with other countries like Turkey , China , USA , France , UK and KSA


As name suggests LCBs can be used for low intensity missions but they can;t be substitute of Zarrar as even in SSG different battalions are further trained for different roles. However they may prove to be beneficial in case of any sudden terrorist attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

CHI RULES said:


> As name suggests LCBs can be used for low intensity missions but they can;t be substitute of Zarrar as even in SSG different battalions are further trained for different roles. However they may prove to be beneficial in case of any sudden terrorist attacks.



I mean on Front lines , as i remember that PA has to Air borne SSG in swat behind enemy lines, hopefully such roles can be taken by LCB's ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAs answer to US Army Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Sparco said:


> My take on this is they are shock troops for an advancing force like the Marines of US forces or Ghatak forces of Indian army


They have been modeled on US army Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Yep, modelled on US Army Rangers, will perform Air Assault, Para/dropping, capture of tactical and strategic objectives, bridges, passes etc. Leaving SSG with true small team Special Forces Ops in the traditional sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Some where read or on tv mahaz program every Corp will raise 1 Lcb so 9 Lcb will be raised or regular units trained as Lcb

Similarly fc kph Baluch and ranger will have their units as well

Lcb are trained for airborne assault but not para dropped , if I am not mistaken

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

khanasifm said:


> Some where read or on tv mahaz program every Corp will raise 1 Lcb so 9 Lcb will be raised or regular units trained as Lcb
> 
> Similarly fc kph Baluch and ranger will have their units as well
> 
> Lcb are trained for airborne assault but not para dropped , if I am not mistaken



If we look at the video closely in one of the pics 7 Lt Comd Batln is written behind on the wall with insignia of Punjab regiment, thus we can assume that atleast 9-10 such battalions may exist. 

FC KPK have SOG as their special forces, no idea about FC Balochistan and Rangers. 

All members of LCB are para trained, thus they can do that task also, but not trained or specialized in HALO / HAHO as SSG guys are trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awan68

Sparco said:


> My take on this is they are shock troops for an advancing force like the Marines of US forces or Ghatak forces of Indian army


Marines are considered heavy wieghts in us army, no way light commando battalions can be compared to that, pakistan has its own marines and they are pretty badass..


----------



## Zarvan

Awan68 said:


> Marines are considered heavy wieghts in us army, no way light commando battalions can be compared to that, pakistan has its own marines and they are pretty badass..


Marines are Ground Force of USA Navy and yes they most operations and one major reason most of them are trained as LCB or let USA Rangers.


----------



## Rafi

khanasifm said:


> Some where read or on tv mahaz program every Corp will raise 1 Lcb so 9 Lcb will be raised or regular units trained as Lcb
> 
> Similarly fc kph Baluch and ranger will have their units as well
> 
> Lcb are trained for airborne assault but not para dropped , if I am not mistaken




FC KPK and BL - have their Spec Wings, nothing to do with LCB which are exclusively a PA formation.

LCB will be PARA qualified, whether in the 21st Century mass dropping of soldiers is feasible, probably not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

7 punjab is part of strike corps under 5 corps. This is nothing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> 7 punjab is part of strike corps under 5 corps. This is nothing new.



Sir, where does 7 punjab comes up in this discussion ? Didn't got you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

please update this thread too


----------



## Reichsmarschall

???


----------



## Signalian

@Ulla 

1:30 in vid of first post. Is that an MRAP? which terrain is this? Sindh or western border?



TaimiKhan said:


> If we look at the video closely in one of the pics 7 Lt Comd Batln is written behind on the wall with insignia of Punjab regiment, thus we can assume that atleast 9-10 such battalions may exist.


PA doesn't always use numbering in numerical order, though its possible and you are right, there is an LCB in every Corps. Naming a unit, Lt Cdo Bn, instead of a usual infantry formation like FF, Baluch, NLI etc is interesting.



Rafi said:


> LCB will be PARA qualified, whether in the 21st Century mass dropping of soldiers is feasible, probably not.


PARA Capability should be there atleast. PA doesn't have a dedicated para troop formation above battalion level, excl SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Signalian said:


> 1:30 in vid of first post. Is that an MRAP? which terrain is this? Sindh or western border?


yes MARP and it appear it was pictured in Sindh (may be at the outskirts of Karachi)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

HRK said:


> yes MARP and it appear it was pictured in Sindh (may be at the outskirts of Karachi)



It could be also south Waziristan, I guess all MRAPs should and are stationed at the Frontline, why waste MRAPs in Sindh if the Amy needs them on the front?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

02:00 is a still from a pre-ambush briefing at a classified location. One of it's kind, where the ambush party of the Ts infiltrating from Afghanistan was ambushed. The infiltrating Ts were kept in sight all the while for 8+ hours before the actual raid was given a go. Nail biting, thriller of a mission. Not a single injury on PA side and 100% of the infiltrating party annihilated (a mix of killed and nabbed). LCB is really coming of age, Alhumdolillah!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

Ulla said:


> It could be also south Waziristan, I guess all MRAPs should and are stationed at the Frontline, why waste MRAPs in Sindh if the Amy needs them on the front?


I don't think we have kekar tree in Waziristan secondly note the the colour of soil + small hills in back ground + built structure is typical shelter we use to see here on government land ....
must be an old picture captured during the time when the these were arrived in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Signalian said:


> PA doesn't always use numbering in numerical order, though its possible and you are right, there is an LCB in every Corps. Naming a unit, Lt Cdo Bn, instead of a usual infantry formation like FF, Baluch, NLI etc is interesting.



They are named like 'x LCB'. In the below video, you can see a soldier from 2 LCB firing a CZ 807 during a presentation in Quetta earlier this year.








Ulla said:


> It could be also south Waziristan, I guess all MRAPs should and are stationed at the Frontline, why waste MRAPs in Sindh if the Amy needs them on the front?



Surprisingly, PAF is using US made MRAP's as well - for base protection/perimeter patrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Gryphon said:


> They are named like 'x LCB'. In the below video, you can see a soldier from 2 LCB firing a CZ 807 during a presentation in Quetta earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, PAF is using US made MRAP's as well - for base protection/perimeter patrol.



I think they us APC not MRAP !


----------



## Counterpunch

Ulla said:


> I think they us APC not MRAP !


Nop. It's the MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Ulla said:


> I think they us APC not MRAP !



MRAP's. I have seen many pics, at this moment I could find this one only.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Gryphon said:


> MRAP's. I have seen many pics, at this moment I could find this one only.




You mean the Dragoon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hawksway4

So forces are getting upgraded but thanks to govt no concrete step for police !


----------



## Gryphon

Ulla said:


> You mean the Dragoon ?



Maxxpro type.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Gryphon said:


> Maxxpro type.




Why Air Fore needs MRAP for Base protection ? APC dragoon and M-113 is not enough ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ASF and PAF have best digital camo 


Gryphon said:


> Maxxpro type.



Because they are rumored to withstand even rpg fire in some instances.


Ulla said:


> Why Air Fore needs MRAP for Base protection ? APC dragoon and M-113 is not enough ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Ulla said:


> Why Air Fore needs MRAP for Base protection ? APC dragoon and M-113 is not enough ?



IMO, protection against explosives terrorists plant everytime they infiltrate into a military installation.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Because they are rumored to withstand even rpg fire in some instances.



RPG's penetrated these vehicles in Afghanistan, eventually ISAF added cage armour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yeah Iraqi SpecOps had cage armor.
I saw their video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gryphon said:


> MRAP's. I have seen many pics, at this moment I could find this one only.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Balaclava heaven 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 443195

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

koi update?


----------



## Cuirassier

LtCdo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I believe a squad/platoon/fireteam should consist of odd numbers instead of even.
It can improve the probability of mission success and team efficiency.
Say if you have a 2 man fireteam 1 man dies and the command ppl r only left with 1 man bringing down the mission success probability. 

It is an interesting principle if my fellow forumers get what Im trying to say.


TF141 said:


> LtCdo
> View attachment 458971
> View attachment 458972


----------



## Reichsmarschall

5 light commando is in Rawalpindi


----------



## FuturePAF

TaimiKhan said:


> Don't know if this video has been posted before, but it shows the LCBs in action and also shows their training regimen.
> 
> Gives a pretty good idea about what they are going to be used for and what their role is.



These brave men charge in battle with focus and quick well trained actions, but the vehicles they have to insert into operations look like they leave the men vulnerable to getting hit. The helicopters have a lot of men in one helicopter (Puma in this case), fast roping down, where they could be shot down. (Should Pakistan look to acquire Little Bird Helicopters, gives these commando some of the Puma 6x6 armored vehicles; a mix of speed and armour, unlike the MRAPs which have more armour but less speed, and some) 

This is very similar to The Black Hawk Down fiasco in Somalia, when one then a second black hawk was shot down and changed the whole mission.
BTW here is actual footage from the real Black hawk down mission. The fast tempo shows that in a short order of time, the enemy can destroy your center of gravity, and take control of the flow of the battle.










also this is something naval commando NSSG could look into

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

New camo pattern of LCB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> New camo pattern of LCB.


One friend is saying these are newly raised Para troopers not LCB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> One friend is saying these are newly raised Para troopers not LCB


Do we really need a parachute regiment?,,,,,, sending C130 loaded with paratroops over Indian territory seems not a good idea, LCB seems to be sufficient for our needs, in fact they in conjunction with SSG could launch a major op across Durand line being fast roped from MI 17.Kudos Hazrat
BTW M4 seems to have replaced kitted out AK variant for LCB.


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> Do we really need a parachute regiment?,,,,,, sending C130 loaded with paratroops over Indian territory seems not a good idea, LCB seems to be sufficient for our needs, in fact they in conjunction with SSG could launch a major op across Durand line being fast roped from MI 17.Kudos Hazrat
> BTW M4 seems to have replaced kitted out AK variant for LCB.


I have no idea about it just told what a friend is saying. Although I believe the Eagle Force being raised by PAF should be increased manifolds and they should be turned into Para Troopers. Time to introduce new concepts and doctrines in modern warfare. Let's give Air Force it's own massive Ground Force which is seriously equipped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> One friend is saying these are newly raised Para troopers not LCB


 The original commando in ww2 were para. A better trained than standard para.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> I have no idea about it just told what a friend is saying. Although I believe the Eagle Force being raised by PAF should be increased manifolds and they should be turned into Para Troopers. Time to introduce new concepts and doctrines in modern warfare. Let's give Air Force it's own massive Ground Force which is seriously equipped


Uqaab force,LCB,SSG are all para qualified and even regular troops do para.



Path-Finder said:


> The original commando in ww2 were para. A better trained than standard para.


SF do HALO & HAHO jumps..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Uqaab force,LCB,SSG are all para qualified and even regular troops do para.
> 
> 
> SF do HALO & HAHO jumps..


Not in ww2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> I have no idea about it just told what a friend is saying. Although I believe the Eagle Force being raised by PAF should be increased manifolds and they should be turned into Para Troopers. Time to introduce new concepts and doctrines in modern warfare. Let's give Air Force it's own massive Ground Force which is seriously equipped


Air force first and foremost needs to maintain stringent perimeter security around all airbases, hopefully they have learned from past mistakes,,,,,, indeed new concepts have been introduced by observing US forces in Afghanistan ie the way they were able to swiftly secure targets, set up runways and airstrips for immediate use in direct strategic and tactical air strikes on enemy positions, in regards to size of these forces, it all depends on budgetary constraints.Kudos Hazrat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

django said:


> Do we really need a parachute regiment?,,,,,, sending C130 loaded with paratroops over Indian territory seems not a good idea, LCB seems to be sufficient for our needs, in fact they in conjunction with SSG could launch a major op across Durand line being fast roped from MI 17.Kudos Hazrat
> BTW M4 seems to have replaced kitted out AK variant for LCB.


Ah but taking the initial initiative will be important and say if some how , paf achieves limited local air superiority along with suppression of AD or areas where AD might be less effective like mountainous kashmir, a regiment or brigade of para can cause as much damage to the enemy as a division might from a frontal attack simply because they are inserted behind enemy lines and can then even be used to target enemy air bases though I believe that will be the job of SF ,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

when will we have our very own 101st airborne div?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Army research said:


> Ah but taking the initial initiative will be important and say if some how , paf achieves limited local air superiority along with suppression of AD or *areas where AD might be less effective like mountainous kashmir*, a regiment or brigade of para can cause as much damage to the enemy as a division might from a frontal attack simply because they are inserted behind enemy lines and can then even be used to target enemy air bases though I believe that will be the job of SF ,


Such operation's can be conducted by LCB by fast roping from low flying helicopters which can use the mountainous terrain to reduce radar signature and get across LOC, though it is still very risky op yet recently a PAK army helicopter made it's way very closely to the LOC without any forth coming reaction from Indian forces so it can be done however a much better trained and alert force would have almost certainly reacted very swiftly.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@DESERT FIGHTER @django @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

Reichsmarschall said:


> View attachment 479452
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @django @Signalian



When did we get BTRs and why not dragon apc ???


----------



## Cuirassier

These men need a good nickname, calling them LCs doesn't fit.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Cuirassier

Personal Opinion:

We can reorganize the LCBs into a proper regiment, going with the name,

"Airborne Commando Regiment"

It's units being referred to as an ex.
9th Commando Btln, (FF)

We can rename SSG Cdo Btlns into SS Btlns like the 11th, 22nd and 33rd SS Brigades. 

For ex. 1st SS Btln "Yaldram". 

This way there will be lesser training dependency on SOS Cherat, and recruitment can be done at a separate proper regimental centre, formed with SOS support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zarvan said:


> One friend is saying these are newly raised Para troopers not LCB


Any update on those guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

The most awesome factor about LCB is that, it has the flexibility to function as:
1. a Para-assault force in high risk operations.
2. a SWAT force in COIN Ops for CT, hostage rescue, VIP protection etc situations.
3. a regular infantry battalion in conventional war
4. a commando formation able to operate in small teams behind enemy lines.



Reichsmarschall said:


> when will we have our very own 101st airborne div?


Put all the 7-9 LCB's in one formation, amounting to Div size and you have an airborne Div ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Signalian said:


> The most awesome factor about LCB is that, it has the flexibility to function as:
> 1. a Para-assault force in high risk operations.
> 2. a SWAT force in COIN Ops for CT, hostage rescue, VIP protection etc situations.
> 3. a regular infantry battalion in conventional war
> 4. a commando formation able to operate in small teams behind enemy lines.
> 
> 
> Put all the 7-9 LCB's in one formation, amounting to Div size and you have an airborne Div ready.


What about their equipments? Light tanks apcs ifv and most importantly their rides


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

When is the operation in baluchistan starting?


----------



## Cuirassier

Reichsmarschall said:


> What about their equipments? Light tanks apcs ifv and most importantly their rides


They do use MaxxPro MRAPs for now.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> What about their equipments? Light tanks apcs ifv and most importantly their rides


The are called “Light” for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niaz

Reichsmarschall said:


> What about their equipments? Light tanks apcs ifv and most importantly their rides




One needs to understand that each of the different types of infantry; that is Mechanised, Heavy/Line infantry, Airborne infantry & Light infantry units have different functions, therefore their equipment and training are accordingly tailored. Additionally, most of the time, the different types of infantries are utilized to complement each other’s function to enhance the army’s fighting capabilities.

Historically, Light infantry / Rifle regiments were employed for the ambush, skirmishing ahead of the main army on the march and for flanking maneuvers. Also in a defensive role for protecting the artillery against cavalry attacks. The main drawback is that due to lack of heavy weaponry, light infantry was always vulnerable to massed attack by the enemy.

Use of helicopter for vertical insertion means that light infantry can be shifted from place to place very quickly either to augment the outnumbered friendly forces or to exploit a breakthrough. This makes light infantry a useful flexible force.

Weapons of the light infantry soldier should, therefore, be man-portable but highly lethal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

SSD or 34th LID has LCB Brigades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cuirassier

Signalian said:


> SSD or 34th LID has LCB Brigades.


Yes, I just found out yesterday while doing some research.


----------



## Sabretooth

Signalian said:


> The most awesome factor about LCB is that, it has the flexibility to function as:
> 1. a Para-assault force in high risk operations.
> 2. a SWAT force in COIN Ops for CT, hostage rescue, VIP protection etc situations.
> 3. a regular infantry battalion in conventional war
> 4. a commando formation able to operate in small teams behind enemy lines.



As per the functions described above, could LCB be considered as counterparts of 75th Ranger Regiment of the US Army?


----------



## Signalian

Sabretooth said:


> As per the functions described above, could LCB be considered as counterparts of 75th Ranger Regiment of the US Army?


you could say that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Signalian said:


> you could say that


Could in terms of relative skillset to the regular infantry. Rangers are levels above the LCB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Oscar said:


> Could in terms of relative skillset to the regular infantry. Rangers are levels above the LCB.


LCB is More like Special Forces Support Group. 75th Ranger is a whole different level.


----------



## Sine Nomine

TaimiKhan said:


> FC KPK have SOG as their special forces, no idea about FC Balochistan and Rangers.


FC Balochistan has SOW,Rangers has RAT(Rangers Anti-Terrorist)Battalions, for spec ops.



Oscar said:


> Could in terms of relative skillset to the regular infantry. Rangers are levels above the LCB.


Money speaks.


----------



## Signalian

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> FC Balochistan has SOW,Rangers has RAT(Rangers Anti-Terrorist)Battalions, for spec ops.
> 
> 
> Money speaks.


Balochistan Levies has a commando wing too 






https://www.dawn.com/news/1207984

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sine Nomine

Signalian said:


> Balochistan Levies has a commando wing too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1207984


We are in need of better trained/skilled,better equipped and highly mobile forces.
FC KPK and FC Bln have strength equal to half of our Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Game.Invade said:


> LCB is More like Special Forces Support Group. 75th Ranger is a whole different level.


Technically LCBs supplement SSG role, like the US Rangers complement the Green Berets — the former works as light airborne infantry, specialist in LRRPs while the latter work in small teams, more lowkey in op-execution. 

LCBs have CQB platoons, LRRP experience and airborne capability. Kinda fits in this way with the Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> We are in need of better trained/skilled,better equipped and highly mobile forces.
> FC KPK and FC Bln have strength equal to half of our Army.



FC is highly mobile already, they even have helicopters plus Tanks and Artillery. Infact their artillery is much better than artillery in use of Levies (25 pounders). FC has been trained and armed to the teeth by Army. Its the levies and khasadar force who need attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Signalian said:


> FC is highly mobile already, they even have helicopters plus Tanks and Artillery. Infact their artillery is much better than artillery in use of Levies (25 pounders). FC has been trained and armed to the teeth by Army. Its the levies and khasadar force who need attention.


I beg to differ,they are still not on par with Army when it comes to logistics.Org is still weak.Levis and khasadar are different stories.We should make Police strong.


----------



## Signalian

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> I beg to differ,they are still not on par with Army when it comes to logistics.Org is still weak.Levis and khasadar are different stories.We should make Police strong.


specifically what term of logistics ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I remember seeing Wajahat S Khans show from way back when WoT started in Pakistan in 2000s. And army was inculcating such tactics as CQB, LRRPs, rappeling and room clearance etc in regular army. I think need for LCBs may have been anticipated back then as well. 


TF141 said:


> Technically LCBs supplement SSG role, like the US Rangers complement the Green Berets — the former works as light airborne infantry, specialist in LRRPs while the latter work in small teams, more lowkey in op-execution.
> 
> LCBs have CQB platoons, LRRP experience and airborne capability. Kinda fits in this way with the Rangers.


----------



## Signalian

TF141 said:


> LCBs have CQB platoons, LRRP experience and airborne capability



SF elements of Regular Infantry Battalion are as follows.

Commando Platoon

Every Infantry Battalion has a "Commando Platoon" of 20-25 troops under the command of a Captain. The commando platoon is tasked to deal with emergency situations and conduct special operations related to that Battalion. They are on call 24/7 and report to Battalion Commanding Officer (CO). Their comm devices are different from other troops. They carry additional ammunition, extra weaponry such as grenades and more protective gear like knee/elbow caps. Type-56 is carried mostly. They are highly trained individuals, more than regular rifle men and can carry out CQB tasks as well. They are analogous to Indian Army "Ghatak Platoon".

Sniper Team

The sniper team is allotted to every company in an Infantry Battalion, 4 x sniper teams in an infantry Battalion. Sniper is the recon element of infantry company. Tasked to report back enemy movement and update change in circumstances, he is also required to take out enemy commanders.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CHI RULES

Signalian said:


> Balochistan Levies has a commando wing too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1207984



That's nice that para military forces or territory based Militia of Pakistan are being better equipped and trained as in old times at younger age have observed levies persons having old guns with barely could speak few Urdu words, during trip between Quetta and Zhob. The people were so hospitable even with Punjabis. May Allah bless same peace to Baluchistan along with well justified prosperity for people there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Did they equip these guys with the supposed new camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Great Janjua said:


> Did they equip these guys with the supposed new camo


Only FC Balochistan is still using the old camo.

FC KPK & Panjab Rangers use same camo














Sindh Rangers:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Janjua

I was enquiring about the LCB units camo


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only FC Balochistan is still using the old camo.
> 
> FC KPK & Panjab Rangers use same camo
> 
> View attachment 589664
> View attachment 589665
> View attachment 589666
> 
> 
> 
> Sindh Rangers:
> 
> 
> View attachment 589667

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only FC Balochistan is still using the old camo.
> 
> FC KPK & Panjab Rangers use same camo
> 
> View attachment 589664
> View attachment 589665
> View attachment 589666
> 
> 
> 
> Sindh Rangers:



I love the Uniforms and Camo.
What Camo does FC Balochistan wear?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Just FCB or FCB SOW??
There's a difference


Great Janjua said:


> I was enquiring about the LCB units camo





MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> I love the Uniforms and Camo.
> What Camo does FC Balochistan wear?


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Just FCB or FCB SOW??
> There's a difference



Both


----------



## Muhammad Burham




----------



## Gryphon

10th LCB is now active - part of the Azad Kashmir Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cuirassier

Gryphon said:


> 10th LCB is now active - part of the Azad Kashmir Regiment.


Interesting. The big 3 regts (Punjab, Baloch,FF) had 2 each, AK has joined the club too now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

I am not sure about E number r now but in janes country report from 2000s or mid 2000s ea h Corp was getting one lcb so ~9/10 of counting strategic plan etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armchair

I think the ability to surprise and assault an enemy position, break through and use the momentum to penetrate deep inside enemy territory, cutting of supply routes. That is a key skill. I am not sure LCBs are trained with this in mind. 

My other complaint is that by taking the best out and putting them into commando units lowers the quality of the regular units, creates a feeling of inferiority, and does not support organizational self-pride and cohesion. 

One could perhaps do better using the Rommel model - train with the leaders you fight with, and minimize classification into specialized "premium" units. Rommel's Mountain battalion in WWI and how he trained and lead them should be the rulebook for PA's light assault infantry, along the lines of stormtroopers, rather than guys of do endless pushups and run about in a funny way shouting "Allah hu Akbar" every few steps. 

Let's not follow Islam superficially. Vast majority of PA has never read the Quran in a language they understand but act all religious when the clock strikes 12. It's really confusing, one finds generals and senior (and even junior officers) that go abroad to x, y and z places or study in Lawrence College, etc and then act like they are foreigners, drinking alcohol and pretending to be gora, then you see soldiers shouting Allah hu Akbar, and every weapon under the sun named after the blessed generation... what's going on here? 

Anyways I am going off topic, apologies for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cuirassier

Armchair said:


> I think the ability to surprise and assault an enemy position, break through and use the momentum to penetrate deep inside enemy territory, cutting of supply routes. That is a key skill. I am not sure LCBs are trained with this in mind.
> 
> My other complaint is that by taking the best out and putting them into commando units lowers the quality of the regular units, creates a feeling of inferiority, and does not support organizational self-pride and cohesion.
> 
> One could perhaps do better using the Rommel model - train with the leaders you fight with, and minimize classification into specialized "premium" units. Rommel's Mountain battalion in WWI and how he trained and lead them should be the rulebook for PA's light assault infantry, along the lines of stormtroopers, rather than guys of do endless pushups and run about in a funny way shouting "Allah hu Akbar" every few steps.
> 
> Let's not follow Islam superficially. Vast majority of PA has never read the Quran in a language they understand but act all religious when the clock strikes 12. It's really confusing, one finds generals and senior (and even junior officers) that go abroad to x, y and z places or study in Lawrence College, etc and then act like they are foreigners, drinking alcohol and pretending to be gora, then you see soldiers shouting Allah hu Akbar, and every weapon under the sun named after the blessed generation... what's going on here?
> 
> Anyways I am going off topic, apologies for that.


Pretty sure standards are adhered to; besides the regular units do have organic commando platoons. I reckon LCBs do have a shock role, but obviously untested for now since they've only been used in AT Ops. I recall in a certain Cambrian Patrol Ex we sent an AK Regt team and an SSG team - the former won gold. So combat efficiency depends on more factors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TF141 said:


> Pretty sure standards are adhered to; besides the regular units do have organic commando platoons. I reckon LCBs do have a shock role, but obviously untested for now since they've only been used in AT Ops. I recall in a certain Cambrian Patrol Ex we sent an AK Regt team and an SSG team - the former won gold. So combat efficiency depends on more factors.


Dont think we ever sent SSG for cambrian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont think we ever sent SSG for cambrian.


Either SS Group or LCB.


----------



## FuturePAF

What percentage of the Pakistani army is made up of Commando/SSG troops?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TF141 said:


> Either SS Group or LCB.
> View attachment 613483
> View attachment 613484


LCB, they wear the same camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

Does India have any unit that is comparable or in a Similar Standard to the Pakistani LCB?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Nai Yar I've LCB in mostly regular camo with SF style shirts etc. Or I even remember seeing them with their own camo I think.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> LCB, they wear the same camo.


----------



## syed_yusuf

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Does India have any unit that is comparable or in a Similar Standard to the Pakistani LCB?


Don't know but a good question


----------



## Cuirassier

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Does India have any unit that is comparable or in a Similar Standard to the Pakistani LCB?


Para (Airborne) units are elite infantry. SFF is a paramilitary SF but officered by IA.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

@DESERT FIGHTER 
See I told u so.
Check out post below


django said:


> New camo pattern of LCB.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> See I told u so.
> Check out post below


I posted this pic and many others dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Does India have any unit that is comparable or in a Similar Standard to the Pakistani LCB?


Yes we do


----------



## Blacklight

Armchair said:


> Let's not follow Islam superficially. Vast majority of PA has never read the Quran in a language they understand but act all religious when the clock strikes 12. It's really confusing, one finds generals and senior (and even junior officers) that go abroad to x, y and z places or study in Lawrence College, etc and then act like they are foreigners, drinking alcohol and pretending to be gora, then you see soldiers shouting Allah hu Akbar, and every weapon under the sun named after the blessed generation... what's going on here?


It is called hypocrisy, hence the $hit we are in today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

Aryeih Leib said:


> Yes we do



Why Unit? Can you give a Name please?



TF141 said:


> Para (Airborne) units are elite infantry. SFF is a paramilitary SF but officered by IA.



What about the Rastriya Rifles or RR force? I heard a lot about them


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Why Unit? Can you give a Name please?
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Rastriya Rifles or RR force? I heard a lot about them


RR is their QRF type unit.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I thought Para was supposed to be equal to SAS or smthn? But it's just equivalent to an LCB, like rangers?


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> RR is their QRF type unit.


----------



## Cuirassier

RR units are for counter-insurgency ops, officers and men are deputed from parent units; not at all SF.


MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Why Unit? Can you give a Name please?
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Rastriya Rifles or RR force? I heard a lot about them


----------



## Cuirassier

Para SF battalions are SOF, Para (Airborne) is elite infantry, but no exact equivalent for LCBs, which are based on 75th Rangers, have Anti Terror platoons too.


Ahmet Pasha said:


> I thought Para was supposed to be equal to SAS or smthn? But it's just equivalent to an LCB, like rangers?


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

TF141 said:


> Para SF battalions are SOF, Para (Airborne) is elite infantry, but no exact equivalent for LCBs, which are based on 75th Rangers, have Anti Terror platoons too.



From what I looked up on the Rashtriya Rifles. It said that Every Indian Army Regiment had to raise at least one or two battalions for the unit when the Force was created. Since there are 65 Battalions of the Indian Army Rashtriya Rifles each Indian Army Regiment had to contribute one or two Battalion each to the unit which is similar to the LCB in the Pakistan Army I believe. 

Indians have used RR as a COIN/Semi-Special Forces unit in Indian Administered J&K conducting Massive Cordon and Search Operations and Raids on the Pakistani Side of the LOC.


----------



## Cuirassier

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> From what I looked up on the Rashtriya Rifles. It said that Every Indian Army Regiment had to raise at least one or two battalions for the unit when the Force was created. Since there are 65 Battalions of the Indian Army Rashtriya Rifles each Indian Army Regiment had to contribute one or two Battalion each to the unit which is similar to the LCB in the Pakistan Army I believe.
> 
> Indians have used RR as a COIN/Semi-Special Forces unit in Indian Administered J&K conducting Massive Cordon and Search Operations and Raids on the Pakistani Side of the LOC.


They are men with light weapons, part of the counter-insurgency grid at the LoC, not raiders. All arms send men on deputations in RR units. I wouldn't consider it as an LCB eqv, it's a CI oriented force.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

No ghatak force is compareble to lcb


MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Why Unit? Can you give a Name please?
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Rastriya Rifles or RR force? I heard a lot about them


----------



## Cuirassier

Ghatak Platoon is another name for the commando platoon present in every line infantry unit of the PA too.


Aryeih Leib said:


> No ghatak force is compareble to lcb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

TF141 said:


> Ghatak Platoon is another name for the commando platoon present in every line infantry unit of the PA too.



Bharathi sena do not have anything equivalent to LCB at this point. Ghatak Platoon is roughly equivalent to LCB plus sniper. while in Pak Fauj sniper is a specialized unit across all plattoons. Ghatak Platoon is small unit of 20-30 men in a battalion and works indendently.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I thought Para was supposed to be equal to SAS or smthn? But it's just equivalent to an LCB, like rangers?


SAS is top tier special force 
if by Para you mean British Para then they are equal to American 101 airborne and army rangers
comparing Western forces with a third world country forces is impractical and results in embarrassment because we just dont have the resources and opportunities to match their training and operational scope which is at global level. 

so I wont even go around declaring LCB with Paras or US army rangers etc without knowing more information. 
but for the sake of feel good and patriotism the sky is limit and we can start by wishing and praying that those death traps aka toyota trucks are replaced that repeatedly come under the attack of TTP and BLA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

It's not for feel good but to draw a parable and use them as an example to describe the role associated. That's it.


Irfan Baloch said:


> SAS is top tier special force
> if by Para you mean British Para then they are equal to American 101 airborne and army rangers
> comparing Western forces with a third world country forces is impractical and results in embarrassment because we just dont have the resources and opportunities to match their training and operational scope which is at global level.
> 
> so I wont even go around declaring LCB with Paras or US army rangers etc without knowing more information.
> but for the sake of feel good and patriotism the sky is limit and we can start by wishing and praying that those death traps aka toyota trucks are replaced that repeatedly come under the attack of TTP and BLA


Baki jo ap keh rai hain me samajh sakta hu.


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

Irfan Baloch said:


> SAS is top tier special force
> if by Para you mean British Para then they are equal to American 101 airborne and army rangers
> comparing Western forces with a third world country forces is impractical and results in embarrassment because we just dont have the resources and opportunities to match their training and operational scope which is at global level.
> 
> so I wont even go around declaring LCB with Paras or US army rangers etc without knowing more information.
> but for the sake of feel good and patriotism the sky is limit and we can start by wishing and praying that those death traps aka toyota trucks are replaced that repeatedly come under the attack of TTP and BLA


Doesn’t the Pakistani Army have MRAPs Donated from the US under War on Terror. So why don’t they use them in Insurgency Zones like Balochistan and KPK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

Aryeih Leib said:


> No ghatak force is compareble to lcb


Does the Indian Army have any other SF units other than the Paras?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Doesn’t the Pakistani Army have MRAPs Donated from the US under War on Terror. So why don’t they use them in Insurgency Zones like Balochistan and KPK?


there is nothing donated. and there is no one sided favors. Pakistan offers port , transport and storage facilities and Americans even withhold the usage payments as if they donations.

as far as MRAPs are concerned they are in very limited numbers we need them from Balochistan to entire KPK and tribal areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

US is bully for weak muslims nations and an evil spectre that stabs rich muslim countries in the back.


Irfan Baloch said:


> there is nothing donated. and there is no one sided favors. Pakistan offers port , transport and storage facilities and Americans even withhold the usage payments as if they donations.
> 
> as far as MRAPs are concerned they are in very limited numbers we need them from Balochistan to entire KPK and tribal areas.


----------



## Gryphon

TF141 said:


> LCBs, which are based on 75th Rangers



No.

LCBs are deployed as standalone units, their role is to act as a RRF for CT ops. With more bn's raised, LCB employment in Strike Corps will increase.

For operations on a larger scale, there is of course the 14th (Parachute) Brigade and SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cuirassier

Gryphon said:


> No.
> 
> LCBs are deployed as standalone units, their role is to act as a RRF for CT ops. With more bn's raised, LCB employment in Strike Corps will increase.
> 
> For operations on a larger scale, there is of course the 14th (Parachute) Brigade and SSG.


14 Para Bde is Para for namesake. It's commander BG 'Tiger' Niazi got an HJ for operations in 1965 in then Sialkot District. Defended Shakargarh town in '71.

While obviously not equal to 75th Rangers in capability, it is indeed a bridge between regulars and SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

TF141 said:


> 14 Para Bde is Para for namesake. It's commander BG 'Tiger' Niazi got an HJ for operations in 1965 in then Sialkot District. Defended Shakargarh town in '71.



Its employment in the NW suggests otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Gryphon said:


> Its employment in the NW suggests otherwise.


Unaware if used in airborne role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

LCB units have been raised on the pattern of u.s army rangers.
So to better understand the role of lcb study rangers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Gryphon said:


> No.
> 
> LCBs are deployed as standalone units, their role is to act as a RRF for CT ops. With more bn's raised, LCB employment in Strike Corps will increase.
> 
> For operations on a larger scale, there is of course the 14th (Parachute) Brigade and SSG.



14 Para Brigade is a pure infantry brigade. Nothing extra, nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Phantom.

PanzerKiel said:


> 14 Para Brigade is a pure infantry brigade. Nothing extra, nothing less.


Are there specific brigades which are taught paratropping????


----------



## Cuirassier

Phantom. said:


> Are there specific brigades which are taught paratropping????


Currently 10 x battalions of Light Commandos are good reserves for airborne operations when needed, but are envisioned to be more adept at air assault missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Could Marine Force Recon be a better analogy guys??
@TF141 @PanzerKiel @Gryphon @Fieldmarshal


----------



## Cuirassier

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Could Marine Force Recon be a better analogy guys??
> @TF141 @PanzerKiel @Gryphon @Fieldmarshal


It's a step higher. Proper SOF.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Phantom. said:


> Are there specific brigades which are taught paratropping????


Apart from SSG / LCB , no one.



TF141 said:


> Currently 10 x battalions of Light Commandos are good reserves for airborne operations when needed, but are envisioned to be more adept at air assault missions.



Real task of LCB is complementing efforts of SSG, by covering the gap between strategic ops (SSG) and tactical ops (field formations).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthfollower

"They did all this for a game? This is just leaking military tactics left and right."
Video description
What happens when you get an actual Navy SEAL to play Call of Duty: Modern Warfare? Donghyun is a former Republic of Korean Navy SEAL and served within the Special Missions Battalion. CoD: Modern Warfare was heavily marketed as "highly realistic" - having had two former US Navy SEALs as their technical consultants. Donghyun attempts to play the game for the first time and breaks down the realism behind it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Does the Indian Army have any other SF units other than the Paras?


Why dont you ask your indian friend? You motherfuker?

Saw your posts on another rundian forum. Here to find your daddy?



Irfan Baloch said:


> there is nothing donated. and there is no one sided favors. Pakistan offers port , transport and storage facilities and Americans even withhold the usage payments as if they donations.
> 
> as far as MRAPs are concerned they are in very limited numbers we need them from Balochistan to entire KPK and tribal areas.


He himself was born out of a forceful donation.

PM me if you want to see this mofo cheering our deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cuirassier

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why dont you ask your indian friend? You motherfuker?
> 
> Saw your posts on another rundian forum. Here to find your daddy?
> 
> 
> He himself was born out of a forceful donation.
> 
> PM me if you want to see this mofo cheering our deaths.


Ignore the swines, that's their job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why dont you ask your indian friend? You motherfuker?
> 
> Saw your posts on another rundian forum. Here to find your daddy?
> 
> 
> He himself was born out of a forceful donation.
> 
> PM me if you want to see this mofo cheering our deaths.


Its okey. I understood his intention but I engaged for the sake of other readers as well as a reminder.
we really dont need to see his sad mental state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> Its okey. I understood his intention but I engaged for the sake of other readers as well as a reminder.
> we really dont need to see his sad mental state.


He should be banned. We dont want lowlives like him here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Janjua

What happened to the new camo for Light commando battalion


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Light Commando Battalion of Pak Army*






@Rafi @Irfan Baloch @StormBreaker @mingle @Zarvan @HRK @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rafi

Sunny4pak said:


> *Light Commando Battalion of Pak Army*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rafi @Irfan Baloch @StormBreaker @mingle @Zarvan @HRK @Path-Finder



Enjoyed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Update and how many battalions raised so far


----------



## ghazi52

Light Commando Battalion, Baloch Regiment.
Pakistan Day Parade 2021...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army Light Commando Battalion (LCB) troops dismounting an Pakistan Army Aviation Corps Bell 412 helicopter


----------



## wasileo80

fatman17 said:


> 7 punjab is part of strike corps under 5 corps. This is nothing new.


Strike Corps are not just 1 Mangla and 2 Multan corps? Or karachi Corp (V) is a mixed corp?


----------



## khanasifm

Karachi Corp is holding Corp till Quetta Corp moves east to complement it

chao


----------



## Aryeih Leib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400124642149425152
Soldiers wearing fast helmets are FRM LCB ? WHy THEY ARE WEARING REGULAR CAMO


----------



## iLION12345_1

Aryeih Leib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400124642149425152
> Soldiers wearing fast helmets are FRM LCB ? WHy THEY ARE WEARING REGULAR CAMO


They may wear regular camo when embedded with regular infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Akh1112

Cuirassier said:


> Ignore the swines, that's their job.



Love your twitter man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Even ssg personal can be seen wearing regular camo.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

iLION12345_1 said:


> They may wear regular camo when embedded with regular infantry.


Thanks 👍


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aryeih Leib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400124642149425152
> Soldiers wearing fast helmets are FRM LCB ? WHy THEY ARE WEARING REGULAR CAMO


Most likely or could be QRF troops.. each regiment has these troops. SSG doesnt wear regular but LCB does, they arent sanctioned to wear ssg camo and have their own badge etc.


Reichmarshal said:


> Even ssg personal can be seen wearing regular camo.


Have yet to see that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja Porus

They may be from Border Action Teams (BATs) that India fears so much😁
BTW don't LCBs use the regular GIDS ballistic helmet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> They may be from Border Action Teams (BATs) that India fears so much😁
> BTW don't LCBs use the regular GIDS ballistic helmet?



There’s an assortment of helmets, most SFs components have switched to FAST helmets, LCB and BATs are likely switching too, these purchases are regimental level so not uniform. FAST helmets are not well suited for Regular infantry ops, mostly for SF ops.

I believe most regulars are slowly switching to, or have largely already switched to GIDS ballistic helmets, they’re similar to the LCH/ACH that were standard in the US Marines till the last decade. Same weight, protection and retention systems. They are a PASGT style helmet on the outside but obviously more modern on the inside….though certain users on this forum always cry about them being ancient…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Most likely or could be QRF troops.. each regiment has these troops. SSG doesnt wear regular but LCB does, they arent sanctioned to wear ssg camo and have their own badge etc.
> 
> Have yet to see that.


They are from SSG, one is Brig Asif who is a present SSG Brigade commander, they are wearing regular camo so that they are able to blend in well.... Presence of SSG gives several types of indicators.


Desert Fox 1 said:


> They may be from Border Action Teams (BATs) that India fears so much😁
> BTW don't LCBs use the regular GIDS ballistic helmet?


They are from SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

PanzerKiel said:


> They are from SSG, one is Brig Asif who is a present SSG Brigade commander, they are wearing regular camo so that they are able to blend in well.... Presence of SSG gives several types of indicators.
> 
> They are from SSG.


How long is LCB training ? I mean How many months ?


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> They are from SSG, one is Brig Asif who is a present SSG Brigade commander, they are wearing regular camo so that they are able to blend in well.... Presence of SSG gives several types of indicators.
> 
> They are from SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

iLION12345_1 said:


> There’s an assortment of helmets, most SFs components have switched to FAST helmets, LCB and BATs are likely switching too, these purchases are regimental level so not uniform. FAST helmets are not well suited for Regular infantry ops, mostly for SF ops.
> 
> I believe most regulars are slowly switching to, or have largely already switched to GIDS ballistic helmets, they’re similar to the LCH/ACH that were standard in the US Marines till the last decade. Same weight, protection and retention systems. They are a PASGT style helmet on the outside but obviously more modern on the inside….though certain users on this forum always cry about them being ancient…


Any more info about the GIDS helmet.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Sifar zero said:


> Any more info about the GIDS helmet.








:: GIDS - BALLISTIC-HELMET ::







gids.com.pk





Not much more to say about a helmet, the three different variants offer increased protection as weight is increased, the same weight and variants are available in the American ACH/LCH series as these were based off those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

John Reese said:


> There various shock troops in indian army
> Ladak scouts and nagas also usedfor light Commando action in high altitudes
> 
> Vikas regiments of SFF are also qualified for such actions
> President body guards path Finders are Also used in similar fashion
> 
> Light action teams of Rastriya rifles are also qualified for similar roles in CT ops before SF engages


LCBs role I think is to deal with terror. They are the bridge between SOFs and Infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

I think the air force should have a comparable LCB type group to support the SSW and should be qualified in long-range reconnaissance. 

The marines could be enhanced further to support not just the navy but also SSGN in high-risk missions. however, it is all in vain they will be used as cheap base protection SMH.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## bhola record

question: can OF 1 OF 2 join lcb unlike ssg? How do men and offrs get seelected?


----------



## Khan_patriot

bhola record said:


> question: can OF 1 OF 2 join lcb unlike ssg? How do men and offrs get seelected?


Join the Army and find out


----------



## bhola record

Khan_patriot said:


> Join the Army and find out


inshallah very soon

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Sharuf

Sifar zero said:


> View attachment 871660


Damn, you have more pictures like that?


----------



## Sifar zero

Sharuf said:


> Damn, you have more pictures like that?


Sorry this was the only one.


----------



## Bossman

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Does the Indian Army have any other SF units other than the Paras?


Kali Bili

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White privilege

Great Janjua said:


> I think the air force should have a comparable LCB type group to support the SSW and should be qualified in long-range reconnaissance.
> 
> The marines could be enhanced further to support not just the navy but also SSGN in high-risk missions. however, it is all in vain they will be used as cheap base protection SMH.


Rehne do baradar, how much more manpower do the forces need?? Hussain Haqqani is already crapping his pants that the whole nation may be ready to fight _with sticks and stones_ against his white-daddies.😁😆


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

